# My Addict R1 must go



## the genie (May 10, 2008)

2008 56cm, SRAM Red groupset, 170mm 39/53, 11/27, Mavic Ksyrium Premium, Continental GP4000s clinchers, integrated seatpost with Fizik K:1 saddle, Speedplay Zeros, PRO Stealth integrated bar 120/44 (I do have the Ritchey WCS carbon stem 110 and Streem handlebar 44 if preferred), Sefras 19gr carbon cages, total weight 13.6 lbs. List price is $8,399.99.

$4,300.

The choice of Team Columbia, it has 400 miles on it. The bike is in excellent condition.

The garage is getting crowded, I was told to clean up my act.


----------

